# 500 lumens for 4 hours?



## ms86 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi

This is my first post in here, although ive been reading a couple of reviews now and then.

Im on the market for a new headlamp used for night running on road and easy trails, and can't really decide. I hope you'd be able to point me in the right direction.

Im looking for a sub 170g headlamp that is able to give a nice bright light around 500 lumens for around 3, maybe 4 hours in cold weather. The more the better. I need it to be waterproof and perhaps also decently impact resistant. I see it as a plus if the battery is a standard replaceable chargeable battery, e.g. a 18650 battery cell. Id rather not pay more than around 140 euros total.

Ive considered the following lights:
1) Lumonite Compass R
2) Skilhunt h40 natural white rc
3) Armytek Wizard Pro V3 XHP50 warm white
4) Zebralight h600Fc xhp50.2
5) Silva Cross Trail 5x

The last option is normally too expensive but is at a large discount at a local runners shop, for around 80 euros. According to the specs (500 lumen for 2 to 4 hours depending on temperature) it seems to meet all my criteria, but i cant find any decent reviews on it.

I now have a Silva Explore 3x, which is fine on easy roads and for short runs, but id wish it was brighter and lasted longer.

Hope you could help me out 

Cheers


----------



## maukka (Feb 20, 2020)

Just as a sanity check, no current flashlight using an 18650 will do 500 lumens for 4 hours. That would be 2000 lumen*hours and at an excellent 140 lumens per watt would need a battery with a capacity of 14.3 watthours. No such 18650 exists at the moment. Cold weather makes this task even more difficult.

You can forget the Silva Cross Trail 5x straight away since it uses a "Rechargeable 1.2Ah battery pack in a multi-attachment case" so it will cover only about an hour at best. The other four will come close though. The Lumonite Compass R is manufactured by Olight and their H2R is able to do regulated 600 lumens for 2.5 hours. I suspect the Lumonite is similar. Armytek and Skilhunt will be about the same too.


----------



## spinkid (Feb 20, 2020)

Is a separate battery pack ok? I trail run with a Nitecore HC70 and have had it for years. It will output 550 lumens for 4 hours on high. In the woods I like either a small rechargeable light or the HC70 for the lack of bounce while running.


----------



## ms86 (Feb 20, 2020)

maukka said:


> Just as a sanity check, no current flashlight using an 18650 will do 500 lumens for 4 hours. That would be 2000 lumen*hours and at an excellent 140 lumens per watt would need a battery with a capacity of 14.3 watthours. No such 18650 exists at the moment. Cold weather makes this task even more difficult.
> 
> You can forget the Silva Cross Trail 5x straight away since it uses a "Rechargeable 1.2Ah battery pack in a multi-attachment case" so it will cover only about an hour at best. The other four will come close though. The Lumonite Compass R is manufactured by Olight and their H2R is able to do regulated 600 lumens for 2.5 hours. I suspect the Lumonite is similar. Armytek and Skilhunt will be about the same too.




Thanks for the quick and very informative response.

Lumonite state these performance figures:

Performance (ANSI/FL1)
Max: 1200 lm / 1 h 40 min / 115 m
High: 630 lm / 3 h 40 min / 80 m
Med: 240 lm / 8 h 40 min / 65 m
Low: 80 lm / 40 h / 28 m
Moon: 5 lm / 600 h / -

630lm for 3,66h should not be possible either, since it equates to 16,47wh at an efficiency of 140lumen/watt?


----------



## ms86 (Feb 20, 2020)

maukka said:


> Just as a sanity check, no current flashlight using an 18650 will do 500 lumens for 4 hours. That would be 2000 lumen*hours and at an excellent 140 lumens per watt would need a battery with a capacity of 14.3 watthours. No such 18650 exists at the moment. Cold weather makes this task even more difficult.



Im happy i chose to write in this forum. That sanity check makes perfectly sense! I should have thought of calculating watthours myself.

1) the Lumonite Compass R claims 630 lumens for 3 hours and 40 minutes which makes 2305.8 lumen hours. That would be impossible too, unless the efficiency is 178lumens/watt - is that even possible?

Whats the most efficient led? 

Best regards

Ms86


----------



## ms86 (Feb 20, 2020)

spinkid said:


> Is a separate battery pack ok? I trail run with a Nitecore HC70 and have had it for years. It will output 550 lumens for 4 hours on high. In the woods I like either a small rechargeable light or the HC70 for the lack of bounce while running.



I would really want to avoid bounce. 500 Lumens for 2,5 to 3 hours would probably suffice. And then i could carry another battery if needed.


----------



## SKV89 (Feb 20, 2020)

The Olight Perun is specified to do 500 lumens for 4 hrs. Olight usually list the step downs but didn't specify step down for this mode. Olights are usually very accurate and conservative in their lumen ratings compared to other brands. The specs of the Perun seems like they upgraded the efficiency from the H2R. However, the CW tint on the Perun does not look good to me at least. The Armytek Wizard WW Pro is 4000K 80CRI and looks excellent. The Zebralight H600FC MK4 is 4000K 90CRI and also looks good but the tint is not as nice as the Wizard IMO. The H600FC is probably the smallest headlamp out there and should be most comfortable for running.


----------



## TallSteve (Feb 20, 2020)

I am curious as to your specification of 500 lumens. I used to ride my mountain bike on technical trails at about 200 lumens many years ago (Max output). My newer light will put out a maximum of 2800 lumens...and I find that 400 Lumens is often adequate at mountain biking speeds. It is rare that I use more than 650 lumens. How did you arrive at your 500 Lumen specification?


----------



## nbp (Feb 20, 2020)

A couple of the OPs posts were caught in the Moderation queue but have been approved now for response.


----------



## ms86 (Feb 21, 2020)

TallSteve said:


> I am curious as to your specification of 500 lumens. I used to ride my mountain bike on technical trails at about 200 lumens many years ago (Max output). My newer light will put out a maximum of 2800 lumens...and I find that 400 Lumens is often adequate at mountain biking speeds. It is rare that I use more than 650 lumens. How did you arrive at your 500 Lumen specification?


I arrived at this number because my current light has got 300 lumens for 2h and i feel that i need something a good step brighter and for longer time. My current runs low after around 35 minutes (although i don't knows how low but I'm getting red indicator) I'm beginning to suspect that the 300 lumen is quite an exxageration however. I actually don't like running at night, but it's necessary since i got two toddlers (and since I'm from Scandinavia where it gets very dark quite early) At least, i want a nice bright, comfortable, not wobbly, sturdy, weather proof, headlamp with interchangeable battery that lasts 2,5 hours without issues on one battery. I dont need blazingly bright 2000+ lumen turbo modes. I need a light that can give good floody illumination without hotspots at around 450-550 lumens for 3 hours, and perhaps a step at 200-300 that can last for 6 hours.I cant quite follow why there isn"t a step between H2Rs level 2 and 3.. (2,[email protected] and [email protected]). In my opinion an intermediary step would be a nice compromise between brigthness and running time The compass R seems to have better steps:High: 630 lm / 3 h 40 min / 80 mMed: 240 lm / 8 h 40 min / 65 m


----------



## SKV89 (Feb 21, 2020)

There's no way the Lumonite Compass R can do 630 lumens for 3hr 40m. The problem with these specs is that they dont tell you when and how much the light steps down. By half hour, it could be making 250 lumens instead of maintaining 630 lumens. Only Olight and Fenix are homest and transparent about step downs. Also who knows if Lumonite's lumen ratings are not inflated. Non inflated lumens are extremely hard to come by.

Btw this Compass R looks like a clone of the Armytek Wizard.


----------



## desert.snake (Feb 21, 2020)

What about Lucifer?

https://luciferlights.net/led-headlamps/headlamp-lucifer-S

750 lm max, 170 grams, 112 euros

I think you can talk to them and order for him a battery compartment for 2 * 18650 or 4 * 18650, which can be put in the chest pocket and wired connect.


----------



## TallSteve (Feb 21, 2020)

This thread is very interesting as my wife and I are trying to fine tune some headlamp and flashlight purchases for hiking and activities at night. Thank you to everyone who is participating.

I am not a runner. I do spend time at night hiking and biking. And we frequently encounter runners at night. Using our lights with outputs ranging from 8 lumens to well in excess of 650, I offer the following for your consideration. We frequently use 210 to 650 lumens while riding our mountain bikes on a variety of trail surfaces at speeds up to about 15 MPH. While hiking, my wife who has better eyesight than I do, frequently uses a range of about 8 to 130 lumens. I frequently use 30 to perhaps 200 lumens. If we are on a rough trail that is poorly marked, we may use up to 400 or so lumens in bursts to find the route or markers. 

My observation of runners on these paths is that they are rarely using more than a rough approximation of 200 lumens. It seems that many are probably using closer to 100 lumens. 

I believe that with a beam that is well suited for running you might find that you don't need or even want as much light as you have specified. 

As another poster pointed out, runtimes are very misleading. Using the ANSI Spec commonly used, runtimes are calculated from the light output at 30 seconds after being turned on down to 10 percent of that output value. Depending upon battery chemistry and how the light is regulated, a light with a 6 hour "runtime" could be very disappointing at say 3 hours. We have a headlamp that is commonly sold at outdoor recreation stores that boasts a very long runtime at a medium setting of about 100 lumens. I was not able to recreate those runtimes using any battery chemistry. And the kicker is that few of the 'reviewers' mentioned the inaccurate runtimes listed for the light. 

I offer the above as it may increase the number of lights to consider for your needs. I look forward to seeing what others recommend and what you think of the light you ultimately choose.


----------



## ms86 (Feb 22, 2020)

TallSteve said:


> This thread is very interesting as my wife and I are trying to fine tune some headlamp and flashlight purchases for hiking and activities at night. Thank you to everyone who is participating.
> 
> I am not a runner. I do spend time at night hiking and biking. And we frequently encounter runners at night. Using our lights with outputs ranging from 8 lumens to well in excess of 650, I offer the following for your consideration. We frequently use 210 to 650 lumens while riding our mountain bikes on a variety of trail surfaces at speeds up to about 15 MPH. While hiking, my wife who has better eyesight than I do, frequently uses a range of about 8 to 130 lumens. I frequently use 30 to perhaps 200 lumens. If we are on a rough trail that is poorly marked, we may use up to 400 or so lumens in bursts to find the route or markers.
> 
> ...



Well now there's more to consider 

You're probably right that i dont need true 500 lumen for 4 hours. I do however want the oppertunity to get around twice the brightness that im currently running with.
Silva claims that my current headlamp delivers 350 lumen for 2 hours (which it clearly cant with a 700mah battery). I not know how bright it actually is though. I have to point it down a few meters in front of me to be able to see roots when running in dark woods, and then the beam is maybe only 1-1.5 meters wide.


What i am at the moment leaning towards is going after a headlamp with a 18650 non-proprietary battery (to be able to exchange once worn down, and to have replacements ready). Or at least with an affordable replacement. I'm also leaning towards the high-cri high efficiency emitters, i.e. xhp50, xhp50.2, xhp70, xhp70.2. Wspecially the last mentioned has an efficiency of up to 190lumens/watt, which is why such headlamps ought to have the most lumenhours. I dont mind that the tint might be a bit yellowish or rosy or whatever... 

So im looking at AceBeam H30, AceBeam H15, Olight H2R, Fenix HM61R.

Would 200g on your forehead bounce? Has a anyone any experience with running with the AceBeam H30?


----------



## desert.snake (Feb 22, 2020)

TallSteve said:


> As another poster pointed out, runtimes are very misleading. Using the ANSI Spec commonly used, runtimes are calculated from the light output at 30 seconds after being turned on down to 10 percent of that output value. Depending upon battery chemistry and how the light is regulated, a light with a 6 hour "runtime" could be very disappointing at say 3 hours. We have a headlamp that is commonly sold at outdoor recreation stores that boasts a very long runtime at a medium setting of about 100 lumens. I was not able to recreate those runtimes using any battery chemistry. And the kicker is that few of the 'reviewers' mentioned the inaccurate runtimes listed for the light




that's why I suggested lucifer, they consider the operating time to 70% of the maximum, i.e. after the indicated time, the light from 750 drops to 525. With a large battery, the necessary brightness will be obtained, necessary time 

as for the number of lumens, it depends on the lighting, if you run along an unlit road that runs along the illuminated freeway and is below it on ground level, then 500 will be good, because eyes will not be adapted to darkness due to headlights and track lighting



ms86 said:


> What i am at the moment leaning towards is going after a headlamp with a 18650 non-proprietary battery (to be able to exchange once worn down, and to have replacements ready). Or at least with an affordable replacement. I'm also leaning towards the high-cri high efficiency emitters, i.e. xhp50, xhp50.2, xhp70, xhp70.2. Wspecially the last mentioned has an efficiency of up to 190lumens/watt, which is why such headlamps ought to have the most lumenhours. I dont mind that the tint might be a bit yellowish or rosy or whatever...




The most effective is a pure blue LED, no loss to get any imperfect shades. At the same time, there is a good enough contrast so as not to fall into a hole or stumble on the roots of trees. Only 1 minus - from a habit, you may begin to feel dizzy or tired eyes. Ok this is a joke


----------



## TallSteve (Feb 22, 2020)

We have a Fenix HM50R that has become our favorite small headlamp. Great beam qualities, great output. Based upon our love of this light, we are also thinking about something like the HM61R, or HL55. We have bought a bunch of lights and batteries the past month or so. I will need to hold off for a bit before buying more. Really looking forward to your review on the light you choose.

The Lucifer light does look Good. And I do like Czech products. We enjoyed visiting Czech a few years ago, and really enjoyed the experience. Thanks to the poster who brought that to my attention.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 26, 2020)

Personally, I like the Zebralight H600Fc I recently bought. It comes pretty close to your requirements. High CRI, 4000K output, so very good for seeing in the woods or on trails. You get close to 3 hours of runtime at 560 lumens, using a 3500mAh 18650 cell. Though, I find that the 300 lumen output is plenty bright enough, and that gives you about 5.5 hours (fully regulated, so the output doesn't drop as the battery depletes). Max output is 1560 lumens, though that will drop down quickly due to heat, and won't give much runtime obviously. Still, it's good for a couple of minutes of a wall of light when you need it.

Weight is about 85g, including battery. So, it's pretty small and light. With the headband that includes an optional top strap, it doesn't move around much at all. It would probably bounce too much if you took off the top strap. Okay for walking, but you need the top strap for running. I find it comfortable. I use it mostly for walking.

IMO, your weight requirement of 170g is way too much. That will not be comfortable for a 4 hour run.


----------



## ms86 (Feb 26, 2020)

Yeah, im kinda confused what i'm going to chose.

I like the small formfactor of the Skilhunt H04 RC and the Fenix HM61R.

I really like the output spacing of the skilhunt: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] That seems perfect for me!
They use an XM-L2 U4 led that delivers up to 170 lumen/watt. The light has IPX8 rating and impact resistance up to 1m. It is also quite cheap, at 53 euro for the light incl battery. Problem is that it would cost me around 30 euro to import to denmark (due to VAT and some other fee), which is a rediculously large amount especially considering the price of the actual headlamp.

The Fenix HM61R's output levels are not as good as the skilhunt, but fairly decent at 400lumen and 150lumen, has better impact resistance (2m), and costs a bit more than the skilhunt (89 euro incl shipment). It uses a luminus sst40 led.

I can get the olight h2r for 98euro. As mentioned earlier i think the spacing is too large between the high and med setting. I would have preferred an intermediary setting around 300lumen. It has a good led though.. xhp50.

Tough choise.


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2020)

The H2r is excellent, especially the NW xhp50(around 4000k to my eyes). The jump from medium to high is not huge to the eyes. Don’t forget it takes roughly 4x the lumens to look twice as bright. The steps from L M H are decent and balanced. Awesome lamp! Skilhunt are ok (have 2 as well as 2 H2r). But the drivers are not the best and with Olight you get 5yr warranty . I would go olight. Can’t comment on fenix but no doubt it will be decent if can cope with CW. Zebra are nice but prefer the H2r beam/tint/temp and UI. It’s so easy to operate on the head, also to remove/fit on the fly with minimal inconvenience (read best head band to).


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 27, 2020)

desert.snake said:


> What about Lucifer?
> 
> https://luciferlights.net/led-headlamps/headlamp-lucifer-S
> 
> ...




I'm very impressed by the look of the Lucifer. Everything made in house and the constant regulation. I'd certainly give this a try if I were looking for a headlight.
Good spot DS.
P


----------



## ms86 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi

I found a good discount on the h03 rc from skilhunt. 35 euros! Thats less than half the price of the h2r. Im currently awaiting arrival of the shipment 

I bought it with two Keeppower 3500mah 10A protected cells.

Cheers


----------



## samsavvas (Jul 21, 2020)

I can support Peter's suggestion of the Lucifer light. I have used an 'S' model for several years - it's fantastic! I note that Petr (at Lucifer) has a new light weight model - the Z1 on pre-order https://luciferlights.net/en/led-headlamps/headlamp-Z It's 108 grams! The current webpage needs updating so you'd probably need to email him for further details. He also seems to have an even smaller and lighter light using a built-in flat battery on his 'under development' page - the XS. He's given it a price so I assume it may be available soon... Sam


----------



## wagonicfolding (Jul 25, 2020)

I might suggest a smaller light + extra batteries. The "soda can" lights can start to feel much larger and heavier when you're hiking and carrying them for hours at a time.


Emisar D4S has high-CRI options, can maintain 500 lumens and has an easy/fast to use battery check function.


Weight and bulk in a backpack is much easier to manage than in the hand.


You could also consider some of the Zebralight headlamps for high-CRI hands free but those will maintain closer to 200-300 lumens due to heat. Remember that doubling output only results in a 25% perceived increase in brightness, so don't turn down some options if they don't quite reach your target brightness.


A floody headlamp for near + handheld throwier light for distance is a popular combo. With a throwier light you can get the range you need without needing to crank the output up as much.


----------



## degarb (Aug 8, 2020)

maukka said:


> Just as a sanity check, no current flashlight using an 18650 will do 500 lumens for 4 hours. That would be 2000 lumen*hours and at an excellent 140 lumens per watt would need a battery with a capacity of 14.3 watthours. No such 18650 exists at the moment. Cold weather makes this task even more difficult.
> 
> You can forget the Silva Cross Trail 5x straight away since it uses a "Rechargeable 1.2Ah battery pack in a multi-attachment case" so it will cover only about an hour at best. The other four will come close though. The Lumonite Compass R is manufactured by Olight and their H2R is able to do regulated 600 lumens for 2.5 hours. I suspect the Lumonite is similar. Armytek and Skilhunt will be about the same too.




1st you need a 2s18650 buck driver with 92% efficiency. A buckpuck 1000 will do about 7 hours. Then forget a crappy high cri, go for a 202 lpw led. A triple head, well cooled mounted on an old fashioned a cpu spiked passive cooler, open bezel, aluminum reflectors, could get you 606 lumens for 7 hours.

So far, I am getting 374 lumen builds that get 10 hours, driven at 700 ma, flat output, with dimmer, which I made years ago. I usually dim just below eye detection threshold, and run routinely for 12 hour workdays. I also add a wristlight with aircraft design and 2s18650 and cpu style cooling, so I can get easily over 600 lumens for 12 hours, no changing batteries. Worn comfortably. i have avoided 1000ma, because efficiency seems best at or below 540 ma, and I would be chasing 100 lpw the harder I drive one led.

It can be done. Just not if you whore after high cri, and rather just see well. Also, ditch the single cell linear drivers and tube style lights. 

we have been marching backwards in efficiency, running after cri, rather than the 240 lpw neutral throwers. Only Samsung has broken 220 lpw, but not in a high power led. I lament the decline of Cree and this forum, each day I turn on my 2012-2016 lights.

3.7 volts doesn't give enough overhead for an efficient switching buck driver. Plus, not enough power in just one lithium ion for a full day of work with a light.

I have played with 2p18650 builds, but hate the linear driver efficiency. Higher voltage is better, and the dimmable buckpuck still rules for best flashlight driver for workplace use when a bright light is necessart to wear.


----------



## wjv (Dec 9, 2020)

I have a Skilhunt H04 RC and really like it.
Mine is the NW with the permanent diffuser lens.
I know it's a headlamp but I use it as a flashlight. 8 lighting levels to cover just about any need. Good run times and a nice flood beam with a nice natural light tint.

Very easy UI to use.


----------



## sirpetr (Dec 27, 2020)

maukka said:


> Just as a sanity check, no current flashlight using an 18650 will do 500 lumens for 4 hours.



I do not want to promote my headlamps, but its now possible with current best LEDs. Our S2X lamp with two XP-L2,V6 bin and one 18650 battery can do at least 470 lumens (ANSI rated) over 4 hours. Our specification is based on the lowest lumen count in the interval Cree states for this LED and bin and with little conservative 85C temperature on the chip so in reality I would guess it could reach 500lumens. Efficiency of our synchronous step-up electronics is well over 95%. Now the are available even U2 bins of XP-L2 so when you sacrifice little color consistency, you get even more lumens.


----------



## tj82 (Jan 21, 2021)

@ms86 
"5) Silva Cross Trail 5x" has been replaced by the Cross Trail 6X - hence the price drop I think.


I bought the Silva Trail Speed 4XT 2 weeks ago and I'm having to return it.
it was quoted at 1200 lumen on max and 600 on Medium.
But it would not maintain the light output on even medium setting. Their product page says they thermally regulate the light, but even on a cold night run it was dimming below an acceptable level from medium.
This bad experience with Silva has been disappointing. I liked their battery setup with the included extension so I can put the battery in my pack.

I don't trust their quoted battery life either as my 4XT on medium was pulling 1 amp from the battery on a bench power supply, but they quoted 6 hour burn time from 3000ma battery... I got about 2 hours before it went into limp home mode.

I've love to be wrong if someone has an example of a Silva light which will maintain 500 for sustained hours of use (I don't care about battery weight much, it'll go in my backpack and I'm happy to carry extra packs)

@sirpetr - Are your lamps thermally limited or is it entirely capped by battery capacity?


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jan 25, 2021)

My vote (if I'm not too late) is an 18650 Zebralight headlight. My favorite trail running light for years has been the H600w MkIV. I ran before sun up for years, and after many years of searching for the "perfect/best" running headlight, I solidly landed on the Zebras. My light output preference was always 330ish lumens on trails and maybe 60-120 lumens max when on a road or sidewalk. The zebras have a solid headband (no bouncing around at all and very comfortable), excellent runtimes and the best UI in the business IMO. They're also super lightweight (I think the lightest in their class.) Hope that helps!


----------



## sirpetr (Jan 25, 2021)

tj82 said:


> @sirpetr - Are your lamps thermally limited or is it entirely capped by battery capacity?



Sure, they all have thermal protection set around 60C. Such thermal throttling is the must for the safety! I made a test for you today: S2X sitting on the table in our workshop with 20C ambient temperature run on HIGH mode = 600 lumens (OTF,ANSI) cools down so good that it reached 43C at max (tested 20 minutes) and wasnt going much higher. Measured with contact temperature probe. The difference to Silva 5X/6X is full aluminium body vs. full plastic body. Thats the one most important thing, among many others, which influences cooling ability. Plastic body is cheaper because is made with injection molding in few seconds but sucks when transferring the heat from the LED.


----------



## tj82 (Jan 25, 2021)

sirpetr said:


> Sure, they all have thermal protection set around 60C. Such thermal throttling is the must for the safety! I made a test for you today: S2X sitting on the table in our workshop with 20C ambient temperature run on HIGH mode = 600 lumens (OTF,ANSI) cools down so good that it reached 43C at max (tested 20 minutes) and wasnt going much higher. Measured with contact temperature probe. The difference to Silva 5X/6X is full aluminum body vs. full plastic body. That's the one most important thing, among many others, which influences cooling ability. Plastic body is cheaper because is made with injection molding in few seconds but sucks when transferring the heat from the LED.



Thank you for running the test for me today, I really appreciate you taking the time to provide real world working examples.

Knowing that it can sustain the 600 Lumen output with just passive cooling at 20 degrees is really helpful information!
I've been pouring over your site over the last few days. S2X is really very appealing! Wish it was in back stock sooner than mid Feb. 

Big fan of the 1S setup with big lumen. It makes buying and swapping 18650s super simple for full night events.

is the 164 grams from the specifications page the lamp with straps, battery holder and an 18650 cell or just the lamp part on its own?
thanks again for running that test
Tony.​


----------



## sirpetr (Jan 26, 2021)

tj82: Im sorry, we will pick new electronics circuits on the 12th February, so 13th is the first shipping date if everything goes well. We had much more orders than planned, so we sold them out, maybe also because of coronavirus when people buy things online much more than ever before. 164grams is total weight with everything included (headlamp+headband+battery tube+18650 protected battery). 

Yes, I agree with you, 1S is very fine lightweight setup for everyday running and even racing. In past I have run all my 24h competitions (orienteering 24h run, ultra 24h run, 16-18h multisport competitions) with Lucifer M on MID mode = 400 lumens with runtime 10 hours which is long enough for most nights. The advantage of this setup is that 400lm gives proper intensity for all terrain sporting and you dont need to change batteries during night. On Lucifer S2X you probably would need to change battery in the middle of night to have the same brightness. But its very comfortable for running as the total weight is low and evenly balanced between the front and the back. Thats my personal experience, not marketing lies. I use my own lights nearly every day.


----------

